# NEC Flash Cards



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a point to this?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Someone ban this guy already. Please.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

My Point: For those who are new to the Code or have no clue these are good study aids. 

*If you don't like these posts IGNORE me!*

A good study aid for the electrical industry available from the NFPA.

Also, the new residential, commercial, and industrial NEC pocket guides available as Ebooks make it easy to learn how to use and understand the Code.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> Someone ban this guy already. Please.


*Why don't you just put him on your Ignore List?*


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> *Why don't you just put him on your Ignore List?*


you could tell people to do the same thing when complaining about Cletis, yet he continues to be banned


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*I am disappointed in those of you who have negative comments about me and for those who are joining the crew who puts me down is the wrong move. I have taught 1000's of people how to use the code, and many of our guests send me messages thanking me! 

At least I have the balls to use my real name and not hide behind the keyboard!*


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *I am disappointed in those of you who have negative comments about me and for those who are joining the crew who puts me down is the wrong move. I have taught 1000's of people how to use the code, and many of our guests send me messages thanking me!
> 
> At least I have the balls to use my real name and not hide behind the keyboard!*


I think you should teach everyone of us here a lesson.

Leave this site and take your "vast" knowledge with you.

That'll teach us.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Ignore me!*



drspec said:


> I think you should teach everyone of us here a lesson.
> 
> Leave this site and take your "vast" knowledge with you.
> 
> That'll teach us.


Please go away :laughing: and please *IGNORE *me if you have any problems learning!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

The problem as I see it, is his posts seem to be pushing an alterior motive...buy these flash cards, join IEAI...Spamming the site with indiscreet ads.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> The problem as I see it, is his posts seem to be pushing an alterior motive...buy these flash cards, join IEAI...Spamming the site with indiscreet ads.


Don't speak out about Joe.....he'll hit the report button and the mods will send you a scolding PM


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please go away :laughing: and please *IGNORE *me if you have any problems learning!


If I wanted to learn I would take Jeff Rodriques' course like I do every year for my CE credits.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

drspec said:


> Don't speak out about Joe.....he'll hit the report button and the mods will send you a scolding PM


I'm OK with that.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> *Why don't you just put him on your Ignore List?*


I don't think JZA can read this.

I will pass the info on to him.:jester:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please go away :laughing: and please *IGNORE *me if you have any problems learning!



in the immortal words of Peter D 

:yawn: :sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Joe, even "I" can learn something.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Flash Card #170
> 
> A load of not less than ___ volt-amperes shall be included for each 2-wire laundry branch circuit installed as covered by 210.11(C)(2).
> 
> ...



Joe,

Thanks for posting. I appreciate it.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanx joe, 'Some men you just Caint' reach.'

Some think the industry is how much 4" and 350's they can do in a week, others strive to work their way out of the grunt work, some are content to just 'get by'.

I would put up a years salary that you may have forgotten more than some here know.

I will concede however, You can be a PITA-, show your 'lighter side' on occasion.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

jza said:


> Someone ban this guy already. Please.


...give a valid reason why his post should cause him to be banned.

His post help members who are new to the trade, and help others brush up on newer additions to the code, I just don't see your reasoning in banning him.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

leland said:


> Thanx joe, 'Some men you just Caint' reach.'
> 
> Some think the industry is how much 4" and 350's they can do in a week, others strive to work their way out of the grunt work, some are content to just 'get by'.
> 
> ...


I will try not to be a PITA :jester::laughing::thumbup:. I will ask for forgiveness since I have been very much involved with the Doctor for a few months, I have to go for an MRI tomorrow night! Thanks, go to this site for the new code update!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I will try not to be a PITA :jester::laughing::thumbup:. I will ask for forgiveness since I have been very much involved with the Doctor for a few months, I have to go for an MRI tomorrow night! Thanks, go to this site for the new code update!


 
See, more spam advertising.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Joe Tedesco said:


> At least I have the balls to use my real name and not hide behind the keyboard!


Gee, that's funny, you didn't have "the balls" to give me credit when you ripped off one of my photos from this site and used it in your EC&M column.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Gee, that's funny, you didn't have "the balls" to give me credit when you ripped off one of my photos from this site and used it in your EC&M column.


...........


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I really enjoy being a troll.


That's pretty apparent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> The problem as I see it, is his posts seem to be pushing an alterior motive...buy these flash cards, join IEAI...Spamming the site with indiscreet ads.


Exactly. :thumbsup: Almost every post is a like a sales pitch at a car dealership.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I need to spend more time finding a girlfriend then posting on ET.


.............


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> That makes sense.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think this thread has had it's mileage.


----------

